# killing autumn olive



## Longbowmark

I am trying to control this invasive on my property. Cutting does not work, it just regrows. I there a chemical treatment that anyone can suggest?


----------



## Rugergundog

Menards or any landscaping place will have products such as round-up designed to kill wood (trees) that is what you need. Will work best to apply in spring. Generally you cut a few limbs or trim it and spray it with the product. Some you water the product into the ground.
Good luck.

found this product the hard way. Guy who did lanscape work at a mall meant to buy weed killer to spray at the base of all the small trees freshly planted..............he killed 200 trees! Dooooof


----------



## Fabner1

Longbowmark said:


> I am trying to control this invasive on my property. Cutting does not work, it just regrows. I there a chemical treatment that anyone can suggest?


Long,

One of the best ways is to wait for wet ground and pull them out with a big tractor and chain. This is not an option for most people.

Fred


----------



## Liver and Onions

I was successful killing AO where I didn't want them by using the brush killer from TSC. During the winter I cut the bush near to the ground, leaving one branch to tie an orange ribbon to. In mid-May I returned with the spray and sprayed the new growth and attached another ribbon to know that I had sprayed that plant. I returned in July to spray again if needed and removed ribbons. Most were dead, a few needed a second shot. The ribbons made the plants easy to locate. You will probably need to walk the field once a year spraying the new bushes as they pop up.
This also worked on the multi-flower rose plants which I really dislike. These were harder to kill than AO and almost all needed 2 sprayings to kill.
EDIT: I cut the AO and m-f rose during the winter so that I could wear heavy coveralls, heavy gloves, a ski-mask and goggles so these to plants would cut me up to much.

L & O


----------



## OSXer

Immediately after you cut, treat the stump with Torden RTU. You will want to do this before the sap starts to flow in the summer though or the sap coming up will flush the chemicals from the stump.


----------



## fowl

Great success treating invasive shrubs during the dormant season (Oct-March). Cut the stump low, treat the cut stump within a few minutes of cutting with a 1:3 solution of roundup (Glyphosate). Go back in the summer and foliar spray any resprouts (shouldn't be many) with Garlon 3a.


----------



## Rugergundog

odd a side note didn't the DNR introduce this plant as it provides cover and food for birds?


----------



## Linda G.

For more than 30 years, but now they call it an exotic invasive, no longer plant it and advise people to pull it out because it is an "exotic invasive" according to their college textbooks, and because they have to put up with people don't seem to know how to control it and spend a lot of time howling about it when they should be out there working to control their "problem". 

Up here, the deer eat it, and those that survive the deer eating provide food for birds, squirrels, and turkeys, as well as cover for rabbits and deer. There's areas where it's taken over, but not many in the high, cold habitat. And all of the areas where it's taken over is where people have allowed it to do so. 

I only wish I had more on my property, and continue to plant shoots and suckers every year. Unfortunately, most get eaten before they grow at all.


----------



## Bulletproof

I've had mixed results with just about everything. That said, I've had zero return of AO with a hearty application of Nepalm-B.


----------



## plugger

OSXer said:


> Immediately after you cut, treat the stump with Torden RTU. You will want to do this before the sap starts to flow in the summer though or the sap coming up will flush the chemicals from the stump.


 This is the way most pros kill it and the most effective way. If it is near any desireable species watch it because tordon can trasfer to other plants through the roots. If you treat willows on one side of a ditch it will usually kill the willows on the other side.


----------



## mwakely

Linda G. said:


> For more than 30 years, but now they call it an exotic invasive, no longer plant it and advise people to pull it out because it is an "exotic invasive" according to their college textbooks, and because they have to put up with people don't seem to know how to control it and spend a lot of time howling about it when they should be out there working to control their "problem".
> 
> Up here, the deer eat it, and those that survive the deer eating provide food for birds, squirrels, and turkeys, as well as cover for rabbits and deer. There's areas where it's taken over, but not many in the high, cold habitat. And all of the areas where it's taken over is where people have allowed it to do so.
> 
> I only wish I had more on my property, and continue to plant shoots and suckers every year. Unfortunately, most get eaten before they grow at all.


Linda is correct in my opinion! I belong to a Hunt Club in NE Mi and all the members want to destroy the AO! I see it as a food source and security for birds and deer. Granted most of the members only hunt 3 days a year and may not realize the benifit of the AO. I just LOVE AO!


----------



## Monarda

mwakely said:


> Linda is correct in my opinion! I belong to a Hunt Club in NE Mi and all the members want to destroy the AO! I see it as a food source and security for birds and deer. Granted most of the members only hunt 3 days a year and may not realize the benifit of the AO. I just LOVE AO!


 There are lots of sources of wild food. You don't need a plant like Autumn Olive around. While you may love AO, it has absolutely no regard for its neighbors. This is a seriously agressive shrub that has no natural preditors here to control it. It causes stream banks to erode and chokes off access for anglers. It was a mistake to introduce AO and we had to learn the hard way to be more careful about what we plant.


----------



## OSXer

Monarda said:


> There are lots of sources of wild food. You don't need a plant like Autumn Olive around. While you may love AO, it has absolutely no regard for its neighbors. This is a seriously agressive shrub that has no natural preditors here to control it. It causes stream banks to erode and chokes off access for anglers. It was a mistake to introduce AO and we had to learn the hard way to be more careful about what we plant.


IME, the further north you go the less of a problem AO becomes. I think that people should think twice about planting it in the SLP. I'd hate to see it all gone in the NLP.


----------



## Linda G.

It's not all that much of a problem up here, and where it is, people use some good old fashioned sweat to remove it, not all those chemicals...I shudder at the amount of Round-up some people use. It's their cure for everything they don't like. 

As for other plants, I know, we've planted millions of them up here over the years through the MWTHA, I ran their habitat program for 10 years, and through our local conservation districts. 

But few of them can stand the harsh habitat, or constant browsing by too many deer, or grow fast enough to produce in the same century you're in...name some plants and I'll tell you what happened when we planted them up here. 

AO is at least pretty tough...and no, it shouldn't ever have been planted in the SLP...there's no need for it anyway down there. The wildlife already has plenty of food.


----------



## Liver and Onions

Monarda said:


> ..... It causes stream banks to erode ..........


?? Please explain.

L & O


----------



## fowl

The treatment methods for Tordon and Roundup are the same. But, Roundup is much safer to handle and is not mobile in the soil. When treated during the dormant season it will not kill any other veg. And Roundup is very effective and cheap.

As far as promoting AO, I can't see one good reason to keep this weed around. It invades and degrades native habitats in certains parts of the state. The seed can also be transported by birds. So say we eliminated it from the SLP and kept it in the NLP. Eventually seed would be transported and AO would start showing up in other areas and spreading. 

Food is not limiting for Grouse, they have plenty of food (aspen buds, wintergreen, etc.). I have never heard of anyone finding starving grouse. I don't see any habitat needs for deer being met by AO that can't be met with other native cover. It is selfish to promote AO to benefit deer and grouse when it is detrimental to so much other wildlife and native species.


----------



## Linda G.

just what other wildlife do you think it's detrimental to?

You don't find starving grouse because they get eaten. Most people have a hard time finding healthy grouse...LOL

And you're never going to eliminate it at all either in the SLP or the NLP because the human race is basically too lazy...LOL

Read up about all the environmental concerns about Round-Up....they used to think DDT was safe, too.


----------



## Longbowmark

Thanks for the feedback. Just so I understand, I can use round up or Tardon during the dormant period by applying it to the cut stump?


----------



## Longbowmark

with a 1:3 solution,,,, is that 1 part roundup?


----------



## OSXer

Longbowmark said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Just so I understand, I can use round up or Tardon during the dormant period by applying it to the cut stump?


Yes.


Longbowmark said:


> with a 1:3 solution,,,, is that 1 part roundup?


Yes.


----------

